# What kind of Fish is this?



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife caught and released this fish today south of Destin and we cannot figure out what the heck it is. 
Looks like some sort of a Trigger but cannot find any pics on the internet that resembles this.
Does anybody have any ideas of what type of fish it is?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Some type of filefish. Possibly a unicorn filefish (not making that name up)


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like Josh nailed it !









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Yep, 100% unicorn filefish. Caught a couple in about 600-700 feet of water. You shouldn't have tossed it back, they eat good.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

75' of water.


----------



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the assist on the fish ID! Appreciate the posts


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Christy showed me a picture of that yesterday at gym class, that was a big one


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I see them all the time Diving offshore. Seen a couple yesterday about 8 miles south of Pensacola pass. I always just called them filefish. And yes they are edible.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Banded water snakefish!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a free app that you can use...

Take a picture, it will id the fish.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fishverify-florida-fish-id/id1121514756?mt=8

Jim


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've thrown tons of those back, down in the Keys. Never thought about eating them.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> I've thrown tons of those back, down in the Keys. Never thought about eating them.


They're delicious...similar taste to triggerfish


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

It’s a copperheaded rattle moccasin.


----------

